# Obama can not ban imports with and EO, really



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Well a lot of folks said Obama can't and won't ban imports of ammo . Well maybe not all at once but he will find back doors to ban them one at a time.
5.45X39 better get it now
NRA-ILA | BATFE Bans Import of Military surplus 545 sporting ammunition


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I will write a more thoughtful response after Mrs Iron peels me off the ceiling and I have a couple hours to calm down. But my first question is what gives him the authority to prohibit the import and sale of a perfectly legal product by executive decree? Is this jackass _TRYING_ to start Civil War 2.0? I know, stupid question. I'll leave it there as a point of discussion anyway.

This idiot needs to be in an orange jumpsuit. The sooner, the better.


----------



## Conundrum99 (Feb 16, 2014)

Why not he has shredded the consitution, rewritten laws and violated every principle this country was built on.


It's all over but the shooting! 

The founding fathers are rolling over in there grave, we are the three percent.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Inor said:


> I will write a more thoughtful response after Mrs Iron peels me off the ceiling and I have a couple hours to calm down. But my first question is what gives him the authority to prohibit the import and sale of a perfectly legal product by executive decree? Is this jackass _TRYING_ to start Civil War 2.0? I know, stupid question. I'll leave it there as a point of discussion anyway.
> 
> This idiot needs to be in an orange jumpsuit. The sooner, the better.


He is willing to do anything to stay in office, even pull a Lincoln and start a civil war, legal or otherwise. Where is our John Wilkes Booth when we need one, before it's to late!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

ekim said:


> He is willing to do anything to stay in office, even pull a Lincoln and start a civil war, legal or otherwise. Where is our John Wilkes Booth when we need one, before it's to late!


Don't even get me started on Lincoln! That is another Illinois prick that deserved what he got. Being an Illinois politician should just be an automatic death sentence.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Inor said:


> Don't even get me started on Lincoln! That is another Illinois prick that deserved what he got. Being an Illinois politician should just be an automatic death sentence.


It is what MOST politicians deserve. I am sure there are some good ones here and there but they are all out for themselves. I see someone was arrested today for threatening to kill bummer. I keep praying someone on his detail will inject him with lead poisoning..


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

It all started with one loud mouth liberal!...............


----------



## bushrat (Oct 21, 2013)

I firmly believe these next two elections will be our last chance to make a critical difference. If we don't get rid of the scumbags in both parties, and replace them with constitutional-conservatives, then we will need to water the tree of liberty.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bushrat said:


> if we don't get rid of the scumbags in both parties, and replace them with constitutional-conservatives, then we will need to water the tree of liberty.


*Yes yes yes!!!!!*


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Obama does what Obama want's, and he has a crony piece of shit as AG, who I'm sure has a standard reply of "Yessum massa'. I be a good houze *****' suh."

There is nothing Obama does that surprises me. Legal or illegal. He does not care and acts with an air of impunity. He is a used car salesman with a sideline business in snake oil. And he will continue to act in this manner until Congress does something to stop him. And we all know how completely useless they are. The republicans are no better than the democrats. 

There is no representation, only subjugation. We are no longer citizens, but spectators of a masterful dog and pony show that operates under a complicated methodology of making us FEEL as though our system is fair and provides us a voice as intended. 

We have elected officials, at the federal level, threatening to throw reporters off of balconies (former FBI no less), others telling their constituents "**** You" to their faces when they stand up for their beliefs in little things such as the 2nd Amendment. The arrogance is almost irrepressible. We have elected officials at the state level stripping citizens of their right to keep and bear arms, while they indulge in the sales of illegal arms with foreign criminal enterprises.

Our elected officials continually try to strip away our UNALIENABLE RIGHTS at every turn. At least the ones that allow us to protect ourselves from them. 

I believe in, with firm, undeniable and unwavering conviction, to my very last breath, the Second Amendment of the Constitution of the United States. 

I believe with firm, undeniable and unwavering conviction, that it, and it alone, is the absolute most important right that we possess. For without it, all other rights can be made null and void at the will of the government. 

Our country is devolving into a shameful, abberant, repugnant and loathsome cesspool of corruption, malevolence and turpitude. We have no direction, we have no leadership. And most importantly, we have no moral character or integrity. Were it not for American perseverance, that I know somewhere still exists, I would fear that we have no hope. 

I hate this president. I hate everything that this president, his administration and every person that does or ever has supported him, stands for. I hate the very nature of the sadistic beast we know as Congress, what it has become and what it stands for. 

Mid-Term elections are soon approaching. This will be our test to determine with some degree of finality, whether the pen is truly still as mighty as the sword. Or whether we are subject to the blind eye of voter fraud, official corruption and the indignation of being slave to an ever growing, ever more oppressive regime that sells itself on the whole, as democracy. 

I pray to almighty God, that the pen is indeed, mightier than the sword.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The vast majority of Americans vote simply because they want the easy way out and to be taken care of. I talk to able bodied people every day who tell me "I don't work, I'm on disability." FOR WHAT??????!!!!!!!! These are the people who are voting to dismantle the constitution one amendment at a time. They are your neighbors, that lazy brother-in-law maybe? They are perfectly comfortable with exchanging security and comfort for freedom. Suckle the Government teat my child, you are safe in the loving arms of big brother. I live in U.A.W. country and just talking to them makes me want to vomit. Look what they have done to Detroit. Now they are doing it to the whole country. 

Today it is 7N6, if they are calling that "armor piercing" kiss your 7.62x54R spam cans and pretty much all of your bi-metal Russian Mfg. ammo goodbye. That wonderful "Executive Order Pen" that banned the re-importation of the venerable M1 Garands that are used in so many crimes here will ban the lot.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> The vast majority of Americans vote simply because they want the easy way out and to be taken care of. I talk to able bodied people every day who tell me "I don't work, I'm on disability." FOR WHAT??????!!!!!!!! These are the people who are voting to dismantle the constitution one amendment at a time. They are your neighbors, that lazy brother-in-law maybe? They are perfectly comfortable with exchanging security and comfort for freedom. Suckle the Government teat my child, you are safe in the loving arms of big brother. I live in U.A.W. country and just talking to them makes me want to vomit. Look what they have done to Detroit. Now they are doing it to the whole country.
> 
> Today it is 7N6, if they are calling that "armor piercing" kiss your 7.62x54R spam cans and pretty much all of your bi-metal Russian Mfg. ammo goodbye. That wonderful "Executive Order Pen" that banned the re-importation of the venerable M1 Garands that are used in so many crimes here will ban the lot.


If they can't vote us out of our rights, they will certainly price us out. And I think we should make it a point to find every stupid mother ****er that makes a handgun for a rifle round, punch them in the face, and tell them to knock that shit off. They're ****in' it up for the rest of us.

And I'm still pissed about the Garands!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> Obama does what Obama want's, and he has a crony piece of shit as AG, who I'm sure has a standard reply of "Yessum massa'. I be a good houze *****' suh."
> 
> There is nothing Obama does that surprises me. Legal or illegal. He does not care and acts with an air of impunity. He is a used car salesman with a sideline business in snake oil. And he will continue to act in this manner until Congress does something to stop him. And we all know how completely useless they are. The republicans are no better than the democrats.
> 
> ...


That is the best rant that I have heard in a long time, maybe ever. I will just add that I stand as firm on the other 9 Amendments in the Bill of Rights as I do on the 2nd - and that is damn solid.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> The vast majority of Americans vote simply because they want the easy way out and to be taken care of. I talk to able bodied people every day who tell me "I don't work, I'm on disability." FOR WHAT??????!!!!!!!!


Did you know that ADHD or being bi-polar can get you on disability now? I'm not joking.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Just read this on Sipsey too, he can ban the Russian shit, but there is still Czech surplus and other good sources we can import, from countries we havn't pissed off too bad yet, there are very few left I know!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Thats Ok, I have plenty of M855.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Inor said:


> Don't even get me started on Lincoln! That is another Illinois prick that deserved what he got. Being an Illinois politician should just be an automatic death sentence.


HAHA

Thanks for that Inor, it didn't occur to me that the 2 presidents that trampled the most on states rights were from the same state.

Makes me think


----------



## coldbluesteel (Dec 23, 2013)

Inor said:


> I will write a more thoughtful response after Mrs Iron peels me off the ceiling and I have a couple hours to calm down. But my first question is what gives him the authority to prohibit the import and sale of a perfectly legal product by executive decree? Is this jackass _TRYING_ to start Civil War 2.0? I know, stupid question. I'll leave it there as a point of discussion anyway.
> 
> This idiot needs to be in an orange jumpsuit. The sooner, the better.





ekim said:


> He is willing to do anything to stay in office, even pull a Lincoln and start a civil war, legal or otherwise. Where is our John Wilkes Booth when we need one, before it's to late!


Just remember who the VP is.


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

I have always said, and it's worth repeating, the communists.... Sorry, progressives.... means of gun control will be through the restriction of ammunition. Either bans, taxes or tariffs that will make owning and using any forearm prohibitively expensive. They will tell you that by restricting ammo, it doesn't violate 2A.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

coldbluesteel said:


> Just remember who the VP is.


But at least with Plugs, there is a certain humor value. Remember him talking about getting your wife a double barrel shotgun and shooting through the front door? Some of those comments still find their way into my punchlines from time to time.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Well a lot of folks said Obama can't and won't ban imports of ammo . Well maybe not all at once but he will find back doors to ban them one at a time.
> 5.45X39 better get it now
> NRA-ILA | BATFE Bans Import of Military surplus 545 sporting ammunition


Zerobama can do anything he wants because the gutless wonders in Congress won't stop him and the media sides with him.


----------

